# Pooping at 3AM every night



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My only suggestions are to add an 11PM trip outside and if you aren't crating to get a crate. Hope she gets on a better schedule soon.


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

As late as possible for the last potty trip. Don't let her eat or drink anything after about 5pm. Dried food takes longer to go through the system than wet food so she's probably not able to digest it in time to poop the last meal out before she goes to bed. 

Crating will help if you're not already doing that.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with having a late at night potty trip as you possibly can. At that age, Chase could only go from 10:00 to 3:30 or 4:00 and I was so ready for that last time to be over with because I get up at 7:00 and my husband at 5:30. At 5:30, he feeds ALL the dogs. So I couldn't wait. He did until 5:00 when we did a last feeding at 11:00 pm though. We just weighed out the pros of con of what time worked best for OUR schedule. Now, he goes from 10:00 until 5:30 EASILY and when hubby is up later, from 10-6:00 or 6:30. It works out very well. Sometimes, he could go longer, but we have no need to make him. During the day however, he drinks a lot and that is not the case. LOL

I took up his water at 7:00 pm on the dot. If he kept going to the bowl more than once showing he really wanted some, I gave him an ice cube. That always made him happy. HE LOVES ICE CUBES! ha ha ha. 

OH, one more thing. We did have to think of how to get Chase to go BACK to sleep in his crate and not assume 4:00 am was BREAKFAST time. Oh yeah, not fun. I'm not starting my day at 4:00 am, and Daniel would refuse to get up. LOL. But with 4:00 am being so close to 5 and 5:30, I can understand. He was already hungry and could feel it. So, we started putting 100% pure pumpkin in a small KONG to freeze overnight, every night. We took him out and then threw that sucker in his crate to give us that extra hour. Now, of course, he can wait. I'll give it only on occasion as a treat as that is the ONE thing, whether at 4:00 am or any other time of the day, that he gets ONLY in his crate. It's a crate treat, a positive re enforcer and pumpkin is great for his sensitive stomach anyway.


----------



## T Morris (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess Tippi, who we got at 9 weeks, was a rare case as she only went out the first night. She gets no water after 9 pm and her last meal has always been around 6 pm. The last potty break is around 11 pm, when she does both #1 & #2, and she's always made it until morning. This can work out to anywhere between 7 and 9 hours in the crate. When we let her out in the morning she would originally have to go outside right away but now she basically takes her time getting down the stairs and has to look around for just the right spot.

The biggest 2 things for me were; 1) no water and no late food, and 2) make sure the puppy is really tired before bedtime. For the latter that means around 2 hours of play time starting around 7 pm.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

She is crated at night - she sleeps next to me with my older golden right there in a bed. Last night she peed/pooped at 10:30 then was up at 12, 1:30, 4 then up for the day at 5:30. I'm going to call the vet and talk to him about a UTI.

All the comments are helpful. Taking up water so there is no evening drinking and a tired puppy. She has been sleeping all evening, which is nice for us so we are tired get a break but I'll bet that is backfiring since she then wants to get up and play at 10:00 when we are ready to go to bed. She has her first puppy socializing class tonight so that should make her tired!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree with taking her out at 11 I always take Brooklyn out before I go to bed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd cut out most of the evening nap. It's likely more an issue of she wakes up and wants out, and as long as she's out she'll go pee. If she's tired she should sleep all night unless she really has to go


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl pooped most nights into 6 mo. I didn't worry about it because DH took her out.. Also she had to go out to pee until 7.5 mos and still needs to go out absolutely first thing. I swear she has the world's tiniest bladder! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breezy (Jan 4, 2007)

After puppy socializing class on Wednesday she was tired and only got up once but the next night she was up 3 times again. Yesterday I managed to capture some urine and took it in. Turns out she does have a UTI. So we started antibiotics and last night she slept from 10:30 til 4. I'm not sure if it was just luck or the antibiotics started kicking in. Some changes I'll make:

The vet also said to go to feeding twice a day instead of 3 times since she is now 12 weeks. 

I also got her out into another part of the yard where she can run full out (it's my horse riding arena). I think that will help as well.

Limit the evening nap (thanks Loisiana). Last night I saved a special chew toy to give them when they were settling down for the evening (have to give one to my older boy too) and that lasted quite a while. 

I've never tried the kong chews, I should try that as well

Thanks everyone!


----------

